
On Reddit, Intimate Glimpses of Addicts in Thrall to Opioids - danso
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/20/us/opioid-reddit.html
======
danso
fwiw, yesterday, there was a thread on a Guardian article that focused mostly
on r/opiates and how it "became a lifeline" to those struggling with
addiction:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14805145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14805145)

This article focuses mostly on the now-banned r/opiaterollcall and the last
messages of users who apparently fatally overdosed.

